

Summarize Bitcoin in 100 Words or Less (Contest) - bcolb
https://www.backed.io/posts/post/114

======
biomimic
Using this algorithm to summarize various docs:
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/bitcoin.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/bitcoin.html)

Summarized Content (Algorithm: Tuatara GS1)

Whereas a conventional ledger records the transfers of actual bills or
promissory notes that exist apart from it the block chain is the only place
that bitcoins can be said to exist in the form of unspent outputs of
transactions...The successful miner finding the new block is rewarded with
newly created bitcoins and transaction fees...

Auto Extracted Ranked Tags (Algorithm: Tuatara GS1)

bitcoin, transaction, block, chain, edit, exchange, wallet, network, mining,
currency, fee, input, miner, ledger, financial, money, reward, created,
difficulty, satoshi, nonce, coin, store, output, node, mt, november, digital,
code, gox, coinbase

Original Document

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin)

~~~
bcolb
That's actually really cool. Now you've got me looking into these
algorithms...

~~~
biomimic
The API is available for use too.

